
Show HN: Use Deep Learning to Automatically Colorize Black and White Photos - middle1
https://demos.algorithmia.com/colorize-photos/
======
NKosmatos
I think that [https://colourise.sg/](https://colourise.sg/) does a better job.
5he samples I tried looked better from colourise IMHO.

------
nzjrs
This is just advertising, no?

------
samravshanov
That's awesome and useful algo!

Here is the same algorithm you can deploy like a docker container and use like
a Function-As-a-Service:

[https://blog.functorflow.com/introducing-
functorflow](https://blog.functorflow.com/introducing-functorflow)

~~~
333c
Why are you using so many nonstandard ligatures? It's very distracting.

~~~
samravshanov
Yeah, you're right. The non-standard font is distracting from the main point.

------
rahimnathwani
Open source implementation:
[https://github.com/jantic/DeOldify/blob/master/README.md](https://github.com/jantic/DeOldify/blob/master/README.md)

------
Crazyontap
That's pretty useful and the website looks pretty interesting too.

Anyway so I was wondering if it was possible to create a www.remote.bg clone
using your site and if so how much it will cost to serve 1k / day request?

------
youeseh
I tried it. It adds color but not the real original colors. It does guess well
though.

------
stestagg
Was interested until the dark patterns in the data use popup started kicking
in :(

